# [9999] ebuildy z svn

## wodzik

jako ze mam sesje i cierpię na niedobór snu chodzą mi po głowie rożne dziwne pomysły. właśnie się zastanawiam jak za pomocą portage sprawdzić/uaktualnić w systemie ebuildy z svn. w gentoo maja one cały czas oznaczenia 9999 i jeśli raz takiego zainstalowaliśmy to on cały czas będzie widziany jako najnowszy, choćby już w tym czasie na svn zmieniali ten kod 10 razy. czy jest jakieś wygodniejsze wyjście niż wyszukiwanie ręcznie w wszystkich pakietach 9999 czy już w svn jest wyższa wersja?

----------

## nbvcxz

chyba nie ma, ale idea jest piękna   :Surprised: 

mam podobny "problem" przy np, aktualizacji E17 - na całość składa się x ebuildów, ale nie wszystkie zmieniają często swój kod (np. początkowa zależność imlib2 nie jest często aktualizowana) więc teoretynie nie ma potrzeby ściągać i kompilować jeśli zawartość kodu danego pakietu jest niezmieniona.

portage nie zapewnia takiej funkcjonalności (lub jestem na to 'za wąski') więc myślałem raczej o napisaniu skryptu powłoki, ale na razie nie udało mi się nic ciekawego stworzyć

do rozwiązania byłaby jeszcze jedna kwestia - czasem zmienia się sam ebuild (nowe zależności, poprawa błędów) a i tak jest on dla portage w wersji 9999; więc taki skrypt powinien oprócz sprawdzenia wersji kodu sprawdzać również datę/digest ebuilda

----------

## Belliash

portage powinno zapisywac date instalacji takiego pakietu i uznawac ze bedzie do rekompilacji po X dniach, az czego parametr do tego powinien byc w make.conf

----------

## misiOr

(wiem, ze niekoniecznie zgodnie z tematem  - "ale" )

```

layman -S

emerge -uD 
```

??

----------

## Poe

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> (wiem, ze niekoniecznie zgodnie z tematem  - "ale" )
> 
> ```
> 
> layman -S
> ...

 

```

man layman

```

??

----------

## przemos

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> (wiem, ze niekoniecznie zgodnie z tematem  - "ale" )
> 
> ```
> 
> layman -S
> ...

 

I co to niby ma dać?

A propo tematu:

Może by ktoś spróbował jakiś prosty skrypt napisać, który po odpaleniu poszukał zainstalowanych *-9999 i następnie pytał po kolei - "czy chcesz update'ować *-9999" - dla każdego pakietu. Jak będę miał wolną chwilę to spróbuję sam coś zmontować.

----------

## wodzik

moze warto by wyslac pomysl Morpheoussa na jakas liste dyskusyjna deweloperow gentoo, kogos od portage czy tego nowego czegos palcostam ;]. ale z 2 strony trzeba by jeszcze zeby sprawdzalao jaka jest wersja ebuilda. np przez wersjowanie  za 9999 cos w stylu 9999.1 9999.2.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> moze warto by wyslac pomysl Morpheoussa na jakas liste dyskusyjna deweloperow gentoo, kogos od portage czy tego nowego czegos palcostam ;]. ale z 2 strony trzeba by jeszcze zeby sprawdzalao jaka jest wersja ebuilda. np przez wersjowanie  za 9999 cos w stylu 9999.1 9999.2.

 

takie cos chyba juz teraz powinno dzialac...

a wersja 9999 cechuje sie tym ze jest zawsze najnowsza... wiec chyba lepiej by co jakis czas aktualizowal...

i tak np. mogloby byc nowy FEATURES="update-sources" i opcja SOURCE_UPDATE="5".

FEATURES sprawialby ze zapisywalby date i sprawdzal zawsze a SOURCE_UPDATE ustalaloby co ile dni ma aktualizowac... zawsze ozna wpisac np 30 i mamy raz na miesiac  :Razz: 

----------

## Taeril

wersja 9999 nie jest zawsze najnowsza na przykładzie ekg2: 20070305 > 9999  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

wiec wprowadzicjakies regolki, nowe nazewnictwo....

dlaczego 20070305 jak moze byc -1.0_pre20070305?

----------

## Rumil

Ktos juz takie cos zrobil: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518701.html  :Smile: 

----------

